# Sony PMB crashing



## Thurston Howell (Nov 30, 2012)

I have Sony PMB V5.8.02.10270 installed on an I7 running Windows 7. 16 Gig or ram. 
It keeps crashing on me. I get a runtime error. ( see attached.)
I'm afraid to reinstall as I have Thousands of photos and videos in the database. Can you save the database before reinstalling.
Anyone else get this error?


----------

